# Post pictures of your R35!



## NlSSAN GTR (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have just purchased my R35 GTR and is due for delivery first week of August 

Couldn't find a thread on here for everyone to show off there pride & joy so please post up a pic or two! 

I'm bored of google images now so would prefer to check out what your GTR looks like! Anyone with a Black, Black edition would be of great interest to me!!

Cheers
Jonny


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

If you insist.


----------



## anissut1974 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I have no pictures on my computer, but here's some others have taken of my car


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Gtr pic*








At home on the Drive with the family


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hears my baby.....


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

*GTR pic*








day out in Hastings


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hears another with the special car by the side.....


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that ferrari is very nice....:clap::clap:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Its the escudo only 240 i think has been made of it, but i might be wrong, its all carbon fiber inside with exposed engine in rear, it sounded the nuts when he started it up, but not as nice as the GTR though.

Bobby


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Pic of mine after a recent clean

http://smile.webshots.com/smiles/675b17aa0ec286ea419f882dab7f63966fd3528997d17e58c3e136aa80ccfe43

Give up trying to get it posted up proper on the pad lol.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Pic of mine after a recent clean


Gone invisable mate,, needs more wax


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> View attachment 10713
> 
> At home on the Drive with the family


Which outta the family do u luv the most gold? Lol


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

At home, Goodwood Supercar Sunday, Goodwood Festival of Speed Supercar car park and some of the company the GTR was keeping


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

scotty gtr said:


> Which outta the family do u luv the most gold? Lol


They are all very different. 
But my favorite is the Ferrari, had it for 9 years now and only done 12k,,:flame:
Love the GTR and still the fastest by a long way.


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> They are all very different.
> But my favorite is the Ferrari, had it for 9 years now and only done 12k,,:flame:
> Love the GTR and still the fastest by a long way.


Cant believe how low the mileage is for the years thats impressive, the GTR must be have a few extra horses under the bonnet lol  stunning car m8 
Am on an ipad so cant upload my pic but ya get the image from my avatar


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

goldgtr35 said:


> Gone invisable mate,, needs more wax


Right I'm going out there now to give it another layer lol.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

*LM850*

Black black edition


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

John those wheels are epic mate. Car looks sweeeeeeeet ; ) What size are they?

So my second attempt and this time on the computer lol

The first two are after my very first detailing sesh when I first bought her. The last pic was taken when i got her ready for the Wales runway day. Didn't stay that clean for long lol.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks saucy mate your cars looking mint too!!:thumbsup:
My wheels are 21" mate


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

All Now Gone But non forgotten and I'm sure I'll be back next year unless the GT3 itch gets to strong.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

bobbie said:


> Its the escudo only 240 i think has been made of it, but i might be wrong, its all carbon fiber inside with exposed engine in rear, it sounded the nuts when he started it up, but not as nice as the GTR though.
> 
> Bobby


Scuderia Bobby. Just over 100 in the UK and fantastic cars.










Anyway, back to the GTR


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Si


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> John those wheels are epic mate. Car looks sweeeeeeeet ; ) What size are they?
> 
> So my second attempt and this time on the computer lol
> 
> The first two are after my very first detailing sesh when I first bought her. The last pic was taken when i got her ready for the Wales runway day. Didn't stay that clean for long lol.


Very nice mate, And it still looks great up close.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Phone pic, need to get a better one but don't see many titanium on here...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

one of mine...


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

TomS said:


>




WOW!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine:



Gtrlife members car [TheHitman].



Both cars together:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

:s double post..


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

this car can put smile on me even on bad weather


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

SneakyRussian said:


> this car can put smile on me even on bad weather







Even in the snow I have enough fun and this car will put a big smile on my face.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Just cleaned


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Fred said:


> Scuderia Bobby. Just over 100 in the UK and fantastic cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me that's your car mate.

Bobby


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

J


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*Rear end shot*


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I've recently bought one of these, and getting ready to be flamed, but GTRs aint pretty are they!? At very least, they're not photogenic.

Better in the flesh, but it's definitely a car that you buy for it's looks!  

M.


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*Carbon knight racer front end.*


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Caveman said:


> I've recently bought one of these, and getting ready to be flamed, but GTRs aint pretty are they!? At very least, they're not photogenic.
> 
> Better in the flesh, but it's definitely a car that you buy for it's looks!
> 
> M.


Oh I don't know mate. These things are very subjective and it would be a boring world if they weren't lol. I personally think they are a great looking car but accept its not to every ones taste 

BND, your car looks awesome in the flesh mate. I was at Clophill and have a photo or two :chuckle:


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

gtrEDD said:


> View attachment 11457


thats about 5 minutes from my bit!!!!!they seem to have a good reputation selling nice clean cars!!!!seen stephens porsche gt3 looks good::thumbsup:


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

My 09 in matt black


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A few in action, rather than just squeezing in your other car or parking and posing.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

A dirty one from Snetterton


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Opentrack day at Brands*

View attachment 11497

Action from Brand Hatch early this year,, Before the rain and the off filmed by CT17 ,lol


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the picture of you hitting the apex lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bruntingthorpe - ASDA Day a couple of years back.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

saucyboy said:


> BND, your car looks awesome in the flesh mate. I was at Clophill and have a photo or two :chuckle:


Thanks Saucy. I really need to find time to get it on track before the weather goes bad again.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

one of mine just after i had it detailed and calipers painted by pwpro.


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

just trying to blend in...:smokin:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Circuit-Art said:


> just trying to blend in...:smokin:


do you have 2 sets of side skirts on your car?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Impossible said:


> do you have 2 sets of side skirts on your car?


yes lower one is a splitter


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Circuit-Art said:


> yes lower one is a splitter


where can i get the splitter from?


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

A couple from a hillclimb earlier this month


----------

